# Email notifications



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I find that email notifications are not working again :?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I have sent you pm John


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Ian - I think it was only temporary. I can't find the post you mentioned :?


----------

